# Germany retires 60% of Submarine fleet ahead of 2016 planned retirement



## CougarKing (7 Jun 2010)

> *Germany Retires 6 Of Its 10 Submarines*
> By ALBRECHT MÜLLER
> Published: 4 Jun 2010 10:49
> BONN, Germany - The German Navy abruptly decommissioned more than half of its submarine fleet on June 1, well ahead of the planned 2016 retirement of the six 500-ton U-206A-class diesel submarines.
> ...


----------



## GAP (7 Jun 2010)

All those potential bargins.....


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Jun 2010)

Is it just me, but shouldn't we be purchasing used U-Booten Submarines from the Germans, and not the Brits?  Surface ships?  Yeah, I can see buying former Royal Navy ships, but subs?  ???


----------



## TimBit (7 Jun 2010)

Yep... makes a whole lotta sense. Or Collins from the Aussies... or the swedish boats. BUT... we all know what a GREAT deal the Victorias were, don`t we?


----------



## Old Sweat (7 Jun 2010)

It seems to me that the boats being retired may not be what we need.

As for the Germans retiring their submarine fleet (or bits of it,) they haven't done something like this since 1945.


----------



## dapaterson (7 Jun 2010)

And 1945 had some extenuating circumstances.


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Jun 2010)

Actually, if we were to buy German U Boats, it wouldn't mark the first time in our navy's history to have German-made submarines:
U889 





(U889 surrendering after VE day in the Bay of Fundy near Digby, NS)
U190


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Jun 2010)

I wonder if they were renamed "His Majesty's Canadian Submarine U 190" and "U 889" respectively.


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Jun 2010)

OK, one more photo.  This time, U 889 hoisting the Ensign






Note the Canadian and German officers mingling in the foreground, and the German crewman in the background, looking on.


----------



## TN2IC (7 Jun 2010)

I say Transport should buy some used Audi cars then! Someone get the C 17 to Germany.


----------

